# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Πέθανε το Gouldian

## Dream Syndicate

Σήμερα βρήκα το πουλάκι μου νεκρό στο πάτο του κλουβιού.Πρέπει να πέθανε το πρωί γιατί στις 4 ξύπνησα να δω πως είναι.Τόσο γρήγορα δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω τίποτα για να το βοηθήσω.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=838

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αχ...κριμα κωσταντινε...

ειχε κατι?...το νεο αρσενικο που πηρες πεθανε?

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι κωνσταντινε! δυστυχως μαλλον ειναι ενα αποτελεσμα της διαβιωσης των πουλιων με τον <<γνωστο>> τροπο σε πολλα πετ σοπ μεχρι να φτασουνε στα χερια μας ....
αν τα ειχες σε κλουβι με χωρισμα με τη θηλυκια ,καλο ειναι να την απομακρυνεις και να το απολυμανεις.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Nαι το νέο αρσενικό πέθανε Άγγελε.Δημήτρη τα είχα σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά αφού το αρσενικό ήταν ακόμα σε καραντίνα.Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σου.

----------


## vagelis76

Λυπάμαι πολύ Κωστή για την εξέληξη των πραγμάτων,θα ήταν καλύτερο να το ειχε σκάσει κι αυτο,όπως τα προηγούμενα ,παρα να συμβεί αυτο.
Και για να το ελαφρύνω λίγο....2 φορες ζωντοχήρα  η μικρή και τώρα και χήρα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Λυπάμαι πολύ Κωστή για την εξέληξη των πραγμάτων,θα ήταν καλύτερο να το ειχε σκάσει κι αυτο,όπως τα προηγούμενα ,παρα να συμβεί αυτο.
> Και για να το ελαφρύνω λίγο....2 φορες ζωντοχήρα  η μικρή και τώρα και χήρα...


Καλημέρα δεν έχεις και άδικο.

----------


## Evie

:Embarrassment:  Είναι τραγικό!  Τι άτυχο πουλάκι! Και η κακομοίρα η γκουλντιανίτσα, πάλι μόνη. Όμως  το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό το θηλυκό δεν έχει καμια τύχη με τους άντρες. Αλλά όποιος χάνει στην αγάπη κερδίζει στα χαρτιά. Γι αυτό φρόντισε να κερδίσεις στα χαρτιά την Πρωτοχρονιά και να της πάρεις νέο ταίρι.

Λυπάμαι Κωνσταντίνε  :sad:

----------


## douke-soula

λυπαμαι πολυ Κωνσταντινε   ::

----------


## jamie

I am sorry to hear this news, Konstantinos.  Unfortunately there are many instances when even our best efforts are not effective.  I think you have done everything you could to try and help the little bird.  

Λυπάμαι που ακούω αυτή την είδηση, Κωνσταντίνος. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις, όταν δεν είναι ακόμη καλύτερες προσπάθειές μας αποτελεσματικά. Νομίζω ότι έχετε κάνει όλα όσα θα μπορούσε να δοκιμάσετε και να βοηθήσουν το μικρό πουλί.

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σου Φίλε

----------


## anatoly

Κριμα.... λυπαμαι πολυ Κωνσταντινε  :sad:

----------


## Αλεξης

Λυπαμαι Κωνσταντινε.
Να τονισουμε εδω ακομα μια φορα την πολυ μεγαλη σημασια της καραντινας.

----------


## Niva2gr

Τί ξαφνικό νέο ήταν και αυτό; Υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις σχετικά με το πώς έγινε αυτό; 
Αυτή η περίπτωση πάντως είναι άλλη μιά απόδειξη οτι η καραντίνα είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Κριμα Κων/νε..
Πραγματι ολα εγιναν πολυ γρηγορα..
Κριμα και για την θυληκια...
Πραγματι παντα κατι γινεται και μενει μονη της...
Λυπαμαι..  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## maria(lef)

Αμάν βρε Κωνσταντίνε! Αυτό το κορίτσι τι άτυχο που είναι! Λυπάμαι πραγματικά, ξέρω πόσο χαρούμενος ήσουν που το πήρες!  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Windsa

ήτανε κινητικό πουλάκι? τραγούδησε? Έτρωγε κανονικά?  Ισοσ κρύωσε στη μεταφορά...
Λυπάμαι Κωνσταντίνε...  Μη τα παρατάς... θα έχεις την επιτυχία στο επόμενο! Η θηλυκά σου ειναι δυνατή...αξίζει ενα άντρα δίπλα τησ... απλα πρέπει να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος...

Κοιτάω τα δικά μου και ανατρίχιασμα... πόσο ευαίσθητα είναι...

----------


## fragos

κριμα Κωνσταντινε λυπαμε.  ::

----------


## nikolas

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  συληπιτηρια κωσταντινε

----------


## Niva2gr

Νικόλα, το θέμα είναι απο 6 μήνες πριν! Καλό είναι να μην επαναφέρουμε τέτοια θέματα μετά απο τόσο καιρό γιατί μπερδευόμαστε και αναστατωνόμαστε!

----------


## vagelis76

> Νικόλα, το θέμα είναι απο 6 μήνες πριν! Καλό είναι να μην επαναφέρουμε τέτοια θέματα μετά απο τόσο καιρό γιατί μπερδευόμαστε και αναστατωνόμαστε!


Το ίδιο έπαθα κι εγω.....ας στο καλό και τρόμαξα  :eek:   :eek:  
Λέω ΠΑΛΙ?????????  ::   ::   ::  
φτου φτου να είναι καλά τα πουλάκια !!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγελη κ εγω το ιδιο επαθα!!!Λεω δεν ειναι γραφτο του πια με αυτα τα γκουλντιαν!!!  :eek:   :eek:

----------

